# revchico



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings to alll. Just wanted to inform that I just joined this forum. I can see ti is very informative.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Revchico said:


> Greetings to alll. Just wanted to inform that I just joined this forum. I can see ti is very informative.


Welcome to the forum. You will find it most helpful as there are so many topics discussed and advice is provided from many individuals that are living the Mexican lifestyle and have been through the issues that arise with "newbies."

Never underestimate the advice when it is provided from a a real Mexican Expat.

A real treasure trove!


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

*Greetings*

hello! I am new also. I am also new to talking on forums! I am retiring in the next 2 to 4 years and I am in love with Latin America. I am trying to figure out which country has the most interesting, but yet safe areas to live.

In Mexico, I am interested in Guadalajara area, or San Miguel de Allende. I read the news and I will stay away from the boarder, Michoacán, and other danger zones.

My only worry is medical insurance. I will have to rely on private insurance for emergencies and this is expensive. For routine checkups and some illnesses that can wait, I guess a trip to McAllen Texas is the ticket.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

bajacooler said:


> hello! I am new also. I am also new to talking on forums! I am retiring in the next 2 to 4 years and I am in love with Latin America. I am trying to figure out which country has the most interesting, but yet safe areas to live.
> 
> In Mexico, I am interested in Guadalajara area, or San Miguel de Allende. I read the news and I will stay away from the boarder, Michoacán, and other danger zones.
> 
> My only worry is medical insurance. I will have to rely on private insurance for emergencies and this is expensive. For routine checkups and some illnesses that can wait, I guess a trip to McAllen Texas is the ticket.


If you get a permanent residency visa you are eligible for the free (or nearly free) social program for routine stuff. I'm sure one of the people already on the program will tell you about it.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Thank you Detailman*



Detailman said:


> Welcome to the forum. You will find it most helpful as there are so many topics discussed and advice is provided from many individuals that are living the Mexican lifestyle and have been through the issues that arise with "newbies."
> 
> Never underestimate the advice when it is provided from a a real Mexican Expat.
> 
> A real treasure trove!


Thanks for The advice and I receive it. Will be in contact.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Thanks*



ElPaso2012 said:


> If you get a permanent residency visa you are eligible for the free (or nearly free) social program for routine stuff. I'm sure one of the people already on the program will tell you about it.


I reallly appreciate The info. Given. I will check into The permanente residen y visa. Thanks.


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

[with permanent residency, you are eligible for the free (or nearly free) social program for routine stuff.[/QUOTE]

That's GREAT news. I am searching the forums and learning about it. I see it takes some time, but its a sweet reward.


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for the post! And thanks for allowing me to ask my own question.. I hope I didn't trample on your posting.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> If you get a permanent residency visa you are eligible for the free (or nearly free) social program for routine stuff. I'm sure one of the people already on the program will tell you about it.


Immigrants with Residente Permanente and Residente Temporal visas are allowed to pay into the Mexican Social Security System (IMSS) health insurance plan. It is not free but costs anywhere from $1420 (for children up to 19 years of age) up to $3733 (for anyone over 60) a year.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*No problema*



bajacooler said:


> Thanks for the post! And thanks for allowing me to ask my own question.. I hope I didn't trample on your posting.


No it is Ok. This makes it more clear.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Immigrants with Residente Permanente and Residente Temporal visas are allowed to pay into the Mexican Social Security System (IMSS) health insurance plan. It is not free but costs anywhere from $1420 (for children up to 19 years of age) up to $3733 (for anyone over 60) a year.


Thanks very much


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Revchico said:


> Thanks very much


You're welcome. Keep in mind that the amounts I mentioned are in pesos, not US dollars  .


----------



## Heather J (Oct 21, 2013)

Revchico said:


> Greetings to alll. Just wanted to inform that I just joined this forum. I can see ti is very informative.


Hi! I am also new to the forum.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Isla*



Isla Verde said:


> You're welcome. Keep in mind that the amounts I mentioned are in pesos, not US dollars  .


Wow, I thought it was in dollars, again thanks for Your help.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*New*



Heather J said:


> Hi! I am also new to the forum.


Welcome also. Thanks for your response. Have a great day


----------



## bajacooler (Sep 13, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> $1420 (for children up to 19 years of age) up to $3733 (for anyone over 60) a year.


Wow. The highest is 311.00 pesos per month. My current employer charges 4 times that for hospitalization coverage with 2000 deductible. It is cheap.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

"It is cheap." YES AND YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> "It is cheap." YES AND YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR........


What you get depends a lot on where you're living in Mexico. I haven't signed up yet for coverage, but friends here in Mexico City say the biggest negative is having to wait a long time to get an appointment with a specialist.


----------

